# New Holland tn75sa 36 fault code



## Katie May (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello,
I have a 2010 New Holland tn75sa that is pulling the 3-6 fault code. Immediately after having it delivered i realized there was an issue and the dealer brought it back twice to be fixed then refused to tow it back again after delivering it to me the second time after merely clearing the code...I have brought it in 3 times now to two different shops and they not been able fix it. When i start the tractor the code is always on and i cannot move forward or backwards for about 1 min until the trans lock symbol goes away but the code remains flashing. Usually it can be driven for awhile without the lock coming back but occasionally it will lock again in various circumstances. Sometimes i am driving and it comes to an abrupt halt while other times i am stopping, using the clutch etc. It doesn't seem to lock during the same circumstances every time so i am having a difficult time troubleshooting. It's a pain to have to leave the tractor running to avoid not being able to move it when needed. I have paid way too much money to have the problem still not be fixed. They checked for shorts in the wiring and replaced the power shuttle lever amongst other things. Has anyone else had this issue or have any suggestions on what i can do to fix this?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Katie, welcome to the forum.

I found the following comment on the internet regarding a New Holland TN90F error Code 36. New Holland fault codes should apply to all of their tractor models, including your TN75SA:
*"My book lists error code 36 as open circuit or short to ground on the dump valve coil."*

Find out from your NH dealer where the dump valve coil is located and check it with an ohmmeter to ground. Disconnect the wire to it and make measurements. If it the coil reads infinite ohms or close to infinity, the coil is open circuit. If it reads zero or very, very close to zero ohms, the coil is shorted to ground.

It could also be that the wire to the coil is open circuit or a short circuit to ground. You will have to find the other end of this wire, disconnect both ends, and measure resistance to ground. Should be infinity. Then measure resistance within the wire with ohmmeter probes one on each end. Should read zero ohms.

Good luck.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's part of the problem.... the TN75SA is a Fiat tractor with New Holland ID made in Jesi, Italy. I checked the Fiat error codes for all Fiat tractors, and they do not list an error code 36. I also checked the New Holland codes, and I couldn't find a code 36 listed there either. Looks to me that they are completely disorganized. 

My local New Holland dealership is moving away from NH tractors. Very few in stock. They stock more Kubotas than New Holland tractors.


----------

